# My animals



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Okay so here are some of my animals
starting first St Bernard Frankie my cat meatball booger my other St Bernard then a dog I found so for now he's staying lol 
And ziva my beagle wire hair terror
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## PaigeRose (Apr 12, 2013)

What cuties :*

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Batman (Sep 11, 2013)

Ty although with Frankie and booger its hard to move around the small kitchen especially trying to cook any kind of dinner yesterday Frankie tried to get the Ham everytime I turned around I snapped that picture when he turned and looked at me when I'm like don't you dare Mr lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

